# New Canadian Obedience Trial Champion



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

This Weekend Deejay went 4 for 4 in UD, under 4 different Judges.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

That's fabulous!!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

:thumbup: Congratz!!!! Way to go.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Deejays_Owner said:


> This Weekend Deejay went 4 for 4 in UD, under 4 different Judges.


Congratulations, what a great weekend!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Just to be clear: did you get a UD or an OTCH?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Elaine said:


> Just to be clear: did you get a UD or an OTCH?


Both, already had two UD legs before this weekend.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you Brian and Deejay! What a great weekend for you


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Deejays_Owner said:


> Both, already had two UD legs before this weekend.


I'm not that familiar with canadian rules, but I don't think you can get an OTCH that quickly. Here you have to have won: 1. 100 points
2. A first place in Utility B with at least three dogs in competition
3. A first place in Open B with at least six dogs in competition
4. An additional first place under the conditions of 2 or 3 above
5. All three first places under three different judges
And all this is accumulated after getting your UD.

Getting your OTCH is a huge deal and I want to congratulate you appropriately if you actually got one.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The Canadian OTCH requirements are less than AKC, I believe. I think they have titles beyond OTCH also.

Maybe a completed UD is an OTCH up north?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You are right. I looked it up and a Canadian UD is the same as their OTCH. An OTCH is not the big deal up there as it is here.

Congrats on your UD. It's still not easy to get.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!!! :groovy:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A UD is still very challenging, and hats off to you and Deejay for the great brag, Brian! What a great weekend!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Elaine said:


> You are right. I looked it up and a Canadian UD is the same as their OTCH. An OTCH is not the big deal up there as it is here.
> 
> Congrats on your UD. It's still not easy to get.


Thanks, he is a Canadian Obedience Trial Champion.

We go to Master & Grand Master here in Canada.
Also we don't have Utility A or B here either as the AKC does just one Utility class.
So someone coming from An Open A title here is in the ring with dogs with OTCH & MOTCH working to-wards GMOTCH.
Our Utility trials typically have from 17-22 entered.
In the last trial on Sunday one dog got it's GMOTCH.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats on the new title!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats !!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Congrats! Brian


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great job Brian!!! Utility is tough and to go 4 for 4 is outstanding. 
We jokingly call it the futility ring here. I knpow many peopel who have shown in utility 10 or 15 times without qualifying. 4 for 4 is tremendous.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Deejays_Owner said:


> This Weekend Deejay went 4 for 4 in UD, under 4 different Judges.


4 wins or 4 qualifyings? Either way - congrats!


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

:toasting: Big Congrats to both of you!!

Vikki


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

codmaster said:


> 4 wins or 4 qualifyings? Either way - congrats!


Any Q is a win in the utility ring! WTG Brian and Deejay!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks All!!
It was 4 Q's. from 191 -> 193, to place here you need 196 or better.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Any Q is a win in the utility ring! WTG Brian and Deejay!


No, although any qualifying score is great and something to be proud of for sure, it is not the same thing, in any AKC obedience trial! 

You can have an unlimited number of qualifiers in a class but there is only one winner in each class! At least that is the case in an AKC show which I assumed that this is what we are talking about.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Codmaster you are ever so correct. I have been showing in AKC obedience for over 20 years so I know what wins means. In the cse of utility my point was the level of difficulty. For someone to go in the utilty ring and earn scores of 190 plus 4 times in a row is a certain "win" of sorts. No it may not be the blue ribbon but it is win for that team. 

A few picked apart what an OTCH is in the US vs Canada, comemnted on level of difficulty etc, Why not just be happy at this accomplishment and share his happiness? Why must someone steal Brian's joy?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is difficult to get a leg in utility sometimes. Sure, it is a big deal to complete the title! We are always applauding around the Utility ring.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

On average it takes about 10 attempts to win that title. It is very diffcult. Some never earn a Q. 

I am shoing Havoc in Open right now and we are training utility. I have never shown a dog in utility and doing so actually scares me a bit.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You can do it! I am training for Utility also, Kathy. Just watched a friend take his poodle Novice A dog from Novice to Utility in 9 shows in less than two years of training and one year of showing. I have to say I am inspired! 

It does seem a bit intimidating and getting that UD is something to be proud of! Brian obviously did a good job.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Here anyway not to often does 1/2 the class Q on average in UD.
And Judges will make note of it in the awards if they have 1/2 or over pass.

This weekend out of the 4 trials all with 20 -22 dogs entered.
The lowest was 5 and the highest was 9 Q's.

Anyway that's again all!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Codmaster you are ever so correct. I have been showing in AKC obedience for over 20 years so I know what wins means. In the cse of utility my point was the level of difficulty. For someone to go in the utilty ring and earn scores of 190 plus 4 times in a row is a certain "win" of sorts. No it may not be the blue ribbon but it is win for that team.
> 
> A few picked apart what an OTCH is in the US vs Canada, comemnted on level of difficulty etc, Why not just be happy at this accomplishment and share his happiness? Why must someone steal Brian's joy?


You are absolutely correct - I know from experience how difficult qualifying is and it is a MAJOR accomplishment to do it once much less 4 times in a row!

My question was certainly not intended to detract from Brian's great showing at all - I was actually just curious!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That's OK codmaster 

I'm very proud of him, he is such a Well-Balanced dog!!
I could only hope to have another one someday like him.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Deejays_Owner said:


> That's OK codmaster
> 
> I'm very proud of him, he is such a Well-Balanced dog!!
> I could only hope to have another one someday like him.


 Sounds like you sure should be proud of him! And of yourself for training him so well! Congrats!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Way to go Brian, you both have worked very hard for this.


----------

